# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  CKD - Giới thiệu - Portable Plasma CNC - Thiết kế chưa thành hiện thực.

## CKD

CKD có một mẫu Portable Plasma CNC đã được thiết kế khá hoàn chỉnh nhưng nữa chùng Project bì dừng lại.

Portable Plasma CNC là gì? là một hệ thống máy Plasma CNC có thiết kế khá tiện dụng, nhẹ, có thể tháo lắp và di chuyển dể dàng. Thích hợp cho các công việc cắt trực tiếp trên công trường.

Trong quá trình có vài cái ảnh...







Thiết kế & mô phỏng bằng SolidWork

----------

cuong, Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Xem thêm chi tiết về hộp giảm tốc *ở đây*

----------


## CKD

hehe.. còn 1 ảnh phần khung nữa

----------

kimtan, mig21, Mr.L

----------


## duonghoang

Wao thấy ý tưởng này của anh hay àh, em nghĩ lắp thêm cái bánh xe tự lựa đầu phía bên kia để có thế tăng thêm hành trình mà vẫn đảm bảo cứng vững. Vấn đề em thấy dây belt này hơi khó tìm, anh CKD có biết chỗ nào cung cấp ổn định loại này ko ??

----------


## ahdvip

Bộ này từ khi nào đó anh. Đang tính kiếm cái portable cho cái powermax105 cho nó nhanh.

----------


## cuong

bác cho hỏi kính thước thế nào vậy ạh?

----------


## writewin

ha ha cùng ý tưởng, định ra tết làm con kiểu này đấy D Anh ơi, nhưng trục X mình làm ray luôn cũng lắp trên cây nhôm định như thế, ^^,

----------


## CKD

Bộ này phát triển 2 năm về trước.
Dây belt thì giờ muốn là phải nhập china thôi. VN nó cắt có mà đứt cổ.

----------


## CKD

Kích thước thiết kế hình như là 1200x2000 hay 1500x2000 gì đó quên rồi.

----------

cuong

----------


## darkherod

Em thấy loại máy này trên thị trường có bán rồi đó Anh:

----------


## nhatson

belt 3m có thép bản 10mm em nhớ là tạ uyên bán cỡ <200k 1 met

b.r

----------


## th11

belt 5M lõi thép bản 20 giá 120k/m

----------

nhatson

----------

